# Todays cook w/ pics for proof



## john pen (Feb 5, 2012)

Dragged out the big smoker today.. Ribs and chicken..


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 5, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmm ribs.


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 5, 2012)

Some great looking proof!!


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks GREAT JP!


----------



## starwalt12 (Feb 5, 2012)

My ribs sure dont look like that....Guess I'll figure it out with time and practice.  Looks awesome.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 6, 2012)

Fine job sir.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd eat that! How did the stuffed pancetta come out?


----------



## Texas 1836 (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice John!


----------



## john pen (Feb 7, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'd eat that! How did the stuffed pancetta come out?


Never happened...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2012)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3qzg3k88]I'd eat that! How did the stuffed pancetta come out?


Never happened...[/quote:3qzg3k88]
That sucks! Did you cook it at all?


----------



## john pen (Feb 8, 2012)

Try to keep up here....



			
				john pen said:
			
		

> Dragged out the big smoker today.. Ribs and chicken..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm keeping up just fine........................did you ever cook the pancetta? (Have you been hanging out with Pigs?)


----------



## john pen (Feb 9, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm keeping up just fine........................did you ever cook the pancetta? (Have you been hanging out with Pigs?)






			
				john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":36ohezuc]I'd eat that! How did the stuffed pancetta come out?


Never happened...[/quote:36ohezuc]


----------



## wittdog (Feb 9, 2012)

You cook on the coffin



Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## john pen (Feb 9, 2012)

wittdog said:
			
		

> You cook on the coffin
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk



I did... I put the fire in the large area down at one end surrounded by firebrick... Worked better than the small fire box but a little erratic in temp...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 9, 2012)

john pen said:
			
		

> OK, so I'm working on an idea for tomorrow. Bacon wrapped pancetta...Ive got the bacon and the pancetta, but I'm thinking there should be more. Any ideas ?





			
				john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":30lznke9]I'm keeping up just fine........................did you ever cook the pancetta? (Have you been hanging out with Pigs?)






			
				john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":30lznke9]I'd eat that! How did the stuffed pancetta come out?


Never happened...[/quote:30lznke9][/quote:30lznke9]


DID YOU COOK THE PANCETTA AT ALL, OR IS IT IN YOUR REFRIGERATOR?????   :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## john pen (Feb 10, 2012)

NO I DID NOT COOK IT !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## john pen (Feb 11, 2012)

I got drunk


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 11, 2012)

I hate when that happens.   But, it happens to the best of us!


----------



## Texas 1836 (Feb 11, 2012)

john pen said:
			
		

> I got drunk



A perfectly acceptable outcome.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 11, 2012)

Texas 1836 said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":wfshi2gz]I got drunk



A perfectly acceptable outcome.[/quote:wfshi2gz]


Sometimes that's the goal!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2012)

john pen said:
			
		

> I got drunk




you, sir, are my hero.


----------

